# The First LED Grow Box



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm really not sure If I'm the first to create one of these But for now I'm making the claim. Ladies, Gentlemen Green Brothers and Sisters I give you the Worlds First all Led Grow box. 5 105 cfm fans, Carbon Air Scrubber Three chambers and Co2 Control Area. All Ebay $1100.00 To see the Pic wait for the page to finish loading then right click in the area of the picture and select show picture Its works be patient pls


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Sep 11, 2008)

where is the pics?


----------



## sllik (Sep 11, 2008)

HollywoodRpi69 said:


> I'm really not sure If I'm the first to create one of these But for now I'm making the claim. Ladies, Gentlemen Green Brothers and Sisters I give you the Worlds First all Led Grow box. 5 105 cfm fans, Carbon Air Scrubber Three chambers and Co2 Control Area. All Ebay $1100.00


 

caint wait to see the pics !


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Sep 11, 2008)

hey me and you are in the same club thats cool


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yep, can't wait LOL


----------



## sllik (Sep 11, 2008)

KirklandsFinest08 said:


> hey me and you are in the same club thats cool


Yeah Baby !!!

nice setup its awsome !


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 11, 2008)

fitzyno1 said:


> Yep, can't wait LOL



heh, yeah, me too. I want to see how little you can grow for $1100, too.


----------



## Phinxter (Sep 11, 2008)

i cant wait to see the pics either .. and later ill see if i can get pics of my super stealth mag-lite grow powered by 2 aa batteries.
100% battery operated and i have 2 mini mag-lite flashlites lighting it up.
its so cool i can adjust the beam on it to really spot light in on the popcorn i expect i will get tonage from this grow. i might swap tho to the lighters with LED on the bottom if your grow goes well ... like maybe 6 of the LED lighters ... that ought to about double my tonage... my buddy stoney McDoper helped me lay this out ... did he give you a hand as well ??


----------



## chknhwk (Sep 11, 2008)

hey al b fuct i was told to find you and ask about how much 50% h2o2 to use in my res iv got a nasty problem cause of molassas in my res and where would i get the stuff cause i know i cant get it from a drug stoer or nothing check out my post in plant problems plx and thnx


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 11, 2008)

Phinxter said:


> i cant wait to see the pics either .. and later ill see if i can get pics of my super stealth mag-lite grow powered by 2 aa batteries.
> 100% battery operated and i have 2 mini mag-lite flashlites lighting it up.
> its so cool i can adjust the beam on it to really spot light in on the popcorn i expect i will get tonage from this grow. i might swap tho to the lighters with LED on the bottom if your grow goes well ... like maybe 6 of the LED lighters ... that ought to about double my tonage... my buddy stoney McDoper helped me lay this out ... did he give you a hand as well ??


  LOL


----------



## Zhu (Sep 11, 2008)

lucky to get a joint from leds


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 11, 2008)

chknhwk said:


> hey al b fuct i was told to find you and ask about how much 50% h2o2 to use in my res iv got a nasty problem cause of molassas in my res and where would i get the stuff cause i know i cant get it from a drug stoer or nothing check out my post in plant problems plx and thnx


Another molasses victim... sorry about that. 

Use 50% grade H2O2 @ 1ml/L every 3-4 days. Get it at hydro shops. 35% H2O2 is also OK but use it at 1.7ml/L.


----------



## chknhwk (Sep 11, 2008)

what if i cant get to a ponics store can i use the reg store stuff for now to stem the problem and bout how much is the 50% the closest store to me is bout an hr away and im kinda poor and the moment


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 11, 2008)

I tell ya, when I hear about someone who has just dropped fat cash on LEDs, I just want to cry. Then I want to go beat the holy fuck out of the shyster that sold the LEDs to the poor bastard.

If I had $1100 to spend on a cabinet grow, the _*first *_thing I'd do is *go put $600 back in the bank*, then go buy a 250 or 400HPS & a cooltube for flowering and a 150 HPS or 175MH for vegging mums, a few CFLs for clones and then make up a couple small flood systems to water the mums and flowering plants. I'd expect 1-2oz a mo out of such a grow.


----------



## Phinxter (Sep 11, 2008)

crack open the piggy bank ... the 3% solution i think you need about 20 bottles and thats not saving you any money


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 11, 2008)

chknhwk said:


> what if i cant get to a ponics store can i use the reg store stuff for now to stem the problem and bout how much is the 50% the closest store to me is bout an hr away and im kinda poor and the moment


I'm pretty good with telling you what stuff to use but your transport troubles are beyond my scope. Ordering online might work for ya. 

3% pharmacy grade H2O2 is impractical in most cases as it would require 17ml/L every 3-4 days.


----------



## catnips (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm hearing there's been some new technology with respect to the red LEDs. Look forward to your future postings and photos. Cheers!


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 11, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> I tell ya, when I hear about someone who has just dropped fat cash on LEDs, I just want to cry. Then I want to go beat the holy fuck out of the shyster that sold the LEDs to the poor bastard.
> 
> If I had $1100 to spend on a cabinet grow, the _*first *_thing I'd do is *go put $600 back in the bank*, then go buy a 250 or 400HPS & a cooltube for flowering and a 150 HPS or 175MH for vegging mums, a few CFLs for clones and then make up a couple small flood systems to water the mums and flowering plants. I'd expect 1-2oz a mo out of such a grow.


No, Hollywod is the creater, he made it himself. 
He put alot of effect into it. All he has to do now is dump the LEDs, and as you say get HPS or MH.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 11, 2008)

catnips said:


> I'm hearing there's been some new technology with respect to the red LEDs. Look forward to your future postings and photos. Cheers!


The most powerful LED is the Philips Luxeon line. Their very brightest, the K2, is 200 (yes, 200, not 2000, not 20,000) lumens. They cost about $20-25 each (and you're gonna need a LOT of them) _*and*_ they need a high current DC power supply to suit them. CFLs would beat the crap out of them growing plants... and that's not saying much.


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 11, 2008)

Eight weeks from now, this will be the flowering picture:







LOL. Just kidding


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 11, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> heh, yeah, me too. I want to see how little you can grow for $1100, too.


 
Hey Go easy,

First of all I have about 1,000 people living within 500 ft of my location, No smell what so ever is required, Second I'm in a City where average cost of weed is $60 for 3 grams  Thats alot so I cut my consumption in half for ten weeks to make it. Shit adds up 1/3 is mostly shipping

Wood Armouir $200.00 E bay
1 sheet 3/4" A/A Birch Plywood Delivered $65
1 50 watt Led {3 red 1 Blue}, 138 leds / Panel $125 Ebay
4 15 watt Led (3 red to 1 Blue) 220 leds / Panel $88.00 Ebay
2 15 watt all blue 220 leds/ panel $75.00 Ebay 
(All from ledwholesalers.com)
5 Dayton 105 cfm fans $122.00 Grainger
1 Carbon air scrubber $50.00 Ebay
1 Co2 Regulator with digital time relaese and hose $135.00 Ebay
4 Hydro plant trays 4 gal ea; 10 spot for cloning, 2 8 spots for vegging and a 6 spot for Mothers, all with air stones etc $140 Ebay
3 digital timers multi function random capable etc etc. $22.00 Ebay 
Harberfreighttools.com
6 6 outlet plug strips $16.00 Ebay
Seeds 18 total, Nirvana $90.00 Started them today White widow and Northern lights starting a journal for that
Hydro hut 16 gal Hydroponic tub with 16 pots, lava rocks and pump, along with Nut. Meter, timers and a bunch of stuff I won't use $300.00 on Ebay I cleaned a friends basement for it and a half once too boot
Mylar Ebay $30.00 I got mine from Stoner friend
Various tools and Hardware $200.00 home depot
Champane yeast for back up Co2 $25.00 Ebay (homebrewer site)
AeroGardenPro $110.00 Ebay
Aero Garden nut.'s for nirvana seeds $45.00 Ebay
Other Nut.'s $80.00 Ebay
Horticulture meter $11.00 Ebay
Not Spending a third of my Pay Check on Pot 

Fucking Priceless


----------



## Phinxter (Sep 11, 2008)

so thats what a 10 cents a lumen ? thank god i didnt pay 10 cents a lumen for my 1000watt HPS or it woulda cost me 14,000 dolars .... shhhhew thats not very economical


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 11, 2008)

HollywoodRpi69 said:


> Hey Go easy,
> 
> First of all I have about 1,000 people living within 500 ft of my location, No smell what so ever is required,


Welp, far as I know, LEDs & HPS don't actually _*smell *_much different in normal operation. I could be wrong, call me crazy... 

Turf out the LEDs, go get a 250 or 400HPS and you might be on to something. HTG has 400HPS kits with lamp tube, ballast & ref for $119.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 11, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Eight weeks from now, this will be the flowering picture:


oh, quit bein' a dick. 

but wait.. isn't that an aerogarden in there on the right? 

shit, you're RIGHT!


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 11, 2008)

HollywoodRpi69 said:


> I'm in a City where average cost of weed is $60 for 3 grams


Could you put me in contact with your supplier?


----------



## Zhu (Sep 11, 2008)

60$ for a 8th of nugs.... is cheap, around where I live 8th of nugs is 80-90 here mids are 60-70 and shwag is 100 a zip


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 11, 2008)

$60/3g? fuck, if someone's willing to pay $568/oz, can I please _*be*_ the supplier?


----------



## Zhu (Sep 11, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> $60/3g? fuck, if someone's willing to pay $568/oz, can I please _*be*_ the supplier?


you can drop a 500$ a lb of mexicos finest here for 3k


----------



## Phinxter (Sep 11, 2008)

wow LED and an aerogarden ... man oh man you are in for a great grow ... make sure you use lots of molasses in that aerogarden . i hear it will make all kinds of stuff grow and thats what you want right ?? stuff to grow!! and besides that the bacteria farm might be all you harvest ... and double up on that yeast


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 11, 2008)

I sell lights for a living Your right led is new, but they only use 1/3 the electricity, no heat 1/2 less water consumption, and only take up 1" of room. And 100% of the energy used is aburbed by the plant. 10% is about what is used by the plant with your hp5 So you are using 400 watts to get 40 watts worth of effect and a tracable amount of heat I will use for the enitre day the energy your 1000w wastes in heat and non-useable light in 1 hour, An Hp5 which must be cooled aswell. your CFL's are loaded with Mercury better hope one doesn't break, hope you recycle. Leds last 100,000 hours what are you getting 600 hours tops. I sell photo lights for a living believe me when I tell you Led is the next generation of lights. Besides this is the experiment to see just how good they are The Cabenit is already changing anyway there is a new shelf more pics soon


----------



## Zhu (Sep 11, 2008)

HollywoodRpi69 said:


> I sell lights for a living Your right led is new, but they only use 1/3 the electricity, no heat 1/2 less water consumption, and only take up 1" of room. And 100% of the energy used is aburbed by the plant 10% is about what is used by the plant So you are using 400 watts to get 40 watts worth of effect and a tracable amount of heat which must be cooled aswell. I sell photo lights for a living believe me when I tell you Led is the next generation of lights. Besides this is the experiment to see just how good they are The Cabenit is already changing anyway there is a new shelf more pics soon


since you know about lights I think you should know that your cooking with less lumens than 5 15w cfls. Your better off standing over the plants with a family dollar spotlight. The only way you would get anywhere is if you put 50 thousand leds in there and a bible to pray it will grow.


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 11, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> Welp, far as I know, LEDs & HPS don't actually _*smell *_much different in normal operation. I could be wrong, call me crazy...
> 
> Turf out the LEDs, go get a 250 or 400HPS and you might be on to something. HTG has 400HPS kits with lamp tube, ballast & ref for $119.


Lights Don't Smell Asshole Pot Does Thanks for playing


----------



## Phinxter (Sep 11, 2008)

this actually will be great if you do actually put plants in under those LEDs it will be the very first time someone has had an LED grow op that stuck around long enough to post pictures from a harvest. and thats no lie i aint seen 1 single pic from an LED grow so please please please get some plants under that thing as soon as you can and get some weekly pics posted so we can finally put this horse to rest


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 11, 2008)

Zhu said:


> since you know about lights I think you should know that your cooking with less lumens than 5 15w cfls. Your better off standing over the plants with a family dollar spotlight. The only way you would get anywhere is if you put 50 thousand leds in there and a bible to pray it will grow.


 
These 225 panels have no ballasts to burn out like other plant lights. It does not run hot, just warm. You will not experience unsightly brown burned leaves when they accidentally touch the LEDs. This is common with most other lights that get very hot. This more controlled running temperature reduces the need to water so often and keeps rooms with plants from getting uncomfortably hot in the summer months requiring additional air conditioning. Extreme energy efficiency permits this new LED panel to pay for itself many times over each year in electricity savings. It saves 50% to 90% in energy consumptioncompared to incandescent bulbs or fluorescent tubes. Wide angle projection insures uniform leaf coverage. Scientifically calculated even blending of red and blue LEDs eliminates the time consuming task of repositioning separate colored lights back and forth trying to achieve uniform exposure. 14 to 16 hours per day is all that is necessary for maximum plant health with this wave blended lighting system. This allows distances 6" and less between the LEDs and the plants accelerating photosynthesis*. Red and blue wavelengths are for growing and flowering of plants.The typical white plant lights that are very hot is unnecessary and just consume excessive electricity. *The purity of the LED generated light lengthens flowering periods. These LEDs turn on instantly and can be turned on by hand each day or work well with all standard lamp timers.*The design of this new all in one Full Spectrum plant lighting panel allows maximum level photosynthesis food production, growth and flowering all in one. It is the new Full Spectrum system providing maximum plant health, beauty and productivity.*These LED light panels are perfect as an all year plant light for permanent plant benches and especially productive for spring vegetable and flower seedling development.<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 7.5pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 11, 2008)

HollywoodRpi69 said:


> I sell lights for a living Your right led is new, but they only use 1/3 the electricity, no heat 1/2 less water consumption, and only take up 1" of room. And 100% of the energy used is aburbed by the plant. 10% is about what is used by the plant with your hp5 So you are using 400 watts to get 40 watts worth of effect and a tracable amount of heat I will use for the enitre day the energy your 1000w wastes in heat and non-useable light in 1 hour, An Hp5 which must be cooled aswell. your CFL's are loaded with Mercury better hope one doesn't break, hope you recycle. Leds last 100,000 hours what are you getting 600 hours tops. I sell photo lights for a living believe me when I tell you Led is the next generation of lights. Besides this is the experiment to see just how good they are The Cabenit is already changing anyway there is a new shelf more pics soon


If you sell lights for a living, you're not making yourself out to be a good salesman.


----------



## Zhu (Sep 11, 2008)

did not say they smell and I was not trying to be a asshole I am just saying you can do much more bang for your buck.I am sorry if I came off that way but you won't listen to anyone who tells you leds are garbage at this point. Maybe in 10 years they will be good but not now its just too soon. I have seen photos of many tests and I have seen alot of talk about them and out of all the ones who claimed success there has been no decent proof and the ones who actually took the time to document the truth have only had results on very very very small fan plants. I also have tried leds myself. I owned a ufo which I ended up selling on ebay to some sucker because a beaner I left in a 5 gallon bucket of aquarium rocks was out performing the plant I had under it.
I know your probally thinking that you will be successfull and prove us all wrong but the odds are stacked against you. Not due to yourself, you seem very ambitious and willing to try things out that seem impossible but due to technology itself. I hope you listen and try to see some sense in what you are trying to acompolish because it is just not going to happen.


----------



## Phinxter (Sep 11, 2008)

pictures .... crack some beans and get some green plant material under them so we can get this show on the road


----------



## Inebriation (Sep 11, 2008)

Honestly, I think the LED thing would work fine. I think one guy, when they had just came out, had a bad experience. Not only that, people don't like it when they don't see INSTANT results and scrap them. Now 90% of people are biased towards not using them because of said person. They cost a massive bit; yeah, but, how many of ya have actually tried a proper LED grow? (And if you find that it works, wouldn't you be happy with the much reduced utility bills, in which case the LED's would pay themselves off quickly?)

I haven't used them either, so I'm kinda going on about nothing. No one seems to be showing interest in the project itself... y'all just wanna flame LED's it looks like, lol.

My point though, is, if there isn't proof of them being junk, except for some less-than-crafty journals where they seemed to be set up all wrong(poor reflectivity, wrong mediums/substrate, off temp's, which would make any thing grow less than exceptionally), why hate?

My 2cents, or what ever that saying is.


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 11, 2008)

Zhu said:


> did not say they smell and I was not trying to be a asshole I am just saying you can do much more bang for your buck.I am sorry if I came off that way but you won't listen to anyone who tells you leds are garbage at this point. Maybe in 10 years they will be good but not now its just too soon. I have seen photos of many tests and I have seen alot of talk about them and out of all the ones who claimed success there has been no decent proof and the ones who actually took the time to document the truth have only had results on very very very small fan plants. I also have tried leds myself. I owned a ufo which I ended up selling on ebay to some sucker because a beaner I left in a 5 gallon bucket of aquarium rocks was out performing the plant I had under it.
> I know your probally thinking that you will be successfull and prove us all wrong but the odds are stacked against you. Not due to yourself, you seem very ambitious and willing to try things out that seem impossible but due to technology itself. I hope you listen and try to see some sense in what you are trying to acompolish because it is just not going to happen.


Hey Bro That Coment Was for Al B Fucked No Worries I like cfls I sell them all day long just not what we use them for. This will be up dated almost daily, got to push the edge isn't that what brought about hydroponics in the first place This will be fun but no worries critisium is always welcome


----------



## slump (Sep 11, 2008)

For 1800 bucks you can get 900 lumen son! 283 x 1w led is the FUTURE!

High Power LED Grow Lights from Sunshine Systems : The GrowPanel Pro LED grow light


----------



## Zhu (Sep 11, 2008)

HollywoodRpi69 said:


> Hey Bro That Coment Was for Al B Fucked No Worries I like cfls I sell them all day long just not what we use them for. This will be up dated almost daily, got to push the edge isn't that what brought about hydroponics in the first place This will be fun but no worries critisium is always welcome


Thanks, please keep us updated and do a journal I really want to see how this turns out.


----------



## Zatoichi (Sep 11, 2008)

Here's my two cents...

I just ordered a UFO because of a big heat problem. I have a 3'x3'x6' tall flower room in which I'd been using a 250w HPS. I wanted to improve yield and thought it wouldn't be a big deal to change to a 400w HPS. That little change made a big difference in the temp; it shot up to almost a hundred degrees, in a basement, no less.

So I've ordered a UFO and it's supposed to be here tomorrow. I have one plant three weeks into flowering in there now. I guess I can offer to be a guinea pig and let you know how it goes. I was thinking about getting a UVB light too. I've heard there might be a benefit to that.


----------



## Inebriation (Sep 11, 2008)

slump said:


> For 1800 bucks you can get 900 lumen son! 283 x 1w led is the FUTURE!
> 
> High Power LED Grow Lights from Sunshine Systems : The GrowPanel Pro LED grow light


Where did you obtain "900" from? Are you being sarcastic? Lumen doesn't mean a whole lot for a plant; we humans use it respectively to identify how bright an hps or mh would have to be for its use-able amount of light to be intense enough to activate and maintain photosynthesis.
ex.) A metal halide is actually brighter than an HPS to plants, but the HPS is rated with more lumen...

I rant too much, my apologies.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 11, 2008)

HollywoodRpi69 said:


> I sell lights for a living Your right led is new, but they only use 1/3 the electricity


 wroooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnng

A Luxeon K2 (which, by the way, you don't have, considering what you paid for yours) makes 200lm from 5W input. That's 40 lumens/watt. My 1000W HPS lamps make 160,000lm, or 160lm/W. My 1000HPS lamps are 4 times more efficient in lumens/watt than the very best LEDs (which, again, you don't have). 



> no heat


 wronnnnnnnnnnng- high output LEDs make so much heat that they have to be flow soldered onto a heat dissipating mounting substrate! Their power supplies generate a fair amount of heat, too. 



> 1/2 less water consumption,


 Well, it makes sense that a plant that isn't thriving won't use much water... but I'd like to see where you got your figure from. It's a bit useless. 



> and only take up 1" of room.


 Big deal, space is very cheap, especially space spent on lights that will produce some buds. 



> And 100% of the energy used is aburbed by the plant. 10% is about what is used by the plant with your hp5


 Crap. Gimme a source for that information (that doesn't come from a maker or seller of LEDs). 



> So you are using 400 watts to get 40 watts worth of effect and a tracable amount of heat I will use for the enitre day the energy your 1000w wastes in heat and non-useable light in 1 hour, An Hp5 which must be cooled aswell.


 Sorry, but this is bullshit. 



> your CFL's are loaded with Mercury better hope one doesn't break, hope you recycle.


 You SERIOUSLY don't wanna know about the cyanide and arsenic as well as lead & mercury used in the production of semiconductors. Look up gallium arsenide sometime- it's common in LEDs. 


> Leds last 100,000 hours what are you getting 600 hours tops. I sell photo lights for a living believe me when I tell you Led is the next generation of lights.


 Oho, the truth comes out. You sell lights. No conflict of interest here, is there? 

600 hours, my ass. My 400HPS in the mum area runs 8000 hours/year and my 1000HPS are running 4000h/yr. 

Why do people come on this board and talk pure shit and think no one will call them out? 



HollywoodRpi69 said:


> Lights Don't Smell Asshole


 Quite so! You need to use your *nose *to smell asshole. 



Inebriation said:


> They cost a massive bit; yeah, but, how many of ya have actually tried a proper LED grow?


 How many people need to jump off a cliff to prove they can't fly? All you need to know is that LEDs make fuck-all luminous output to know they'll not be very good at growing plants.



slump said:


> For 1800 bucks you can get 900 lumen son! 283 x 1w led is the FUTURE!


For $1.50 you can get an 1800lm CFL at the fucking grocery.


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 11, 2008)

Zatoichi said:


> Here's my two cents...
> 
> I just ordered a UFO because of a big heat problem. I have a 3'x3'x6' tall flower room in which I'd been using a 250w HPS. I wanted to improve yield and thought it wouldn't be a big deal to change to a 400w HPS. That little change made a big difference in the temp; it shot up to almost a hundred degrees, in a basement, no less.
> 
> So I've ordered a UFO and it's supposed to be here tomorrow. I have one plant three weeks into flowering in there now. I guess I can offer to be a guinea pig and let you know how it goes. I was thinking about getting a UVB light too. I've heard there might be a benefit to that.


You can take temp down with fans. I say go back to the hps.I talked with guys from htg about the led's they are only suppose to be used for supplimental light. Heat is always gonna be a factor If your in a closet I have a tiny grow box and just using cfl's I have to keep the door open until I can get better fans. Good luck with LED.


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 11, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> wroooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnng
> 
> A Luxeon K2 (which, by the way, you don't have, considering what you paid for yours) makes 200lm from 5W input. That's 40 lumens/watt. My 1000W HPS lamps make 160,000lm, or 160lm/W. My 1000HPS lamps are 4 times more efficient in lumens/watt than the very best LEDs (which, again, you don't have).
> 
> ...


Wow you are an Angry Bitch  Space = $, five miles from me the richest 1% of the world pay's $4000/ 1000 square ft per month, Arsinic etc wont leak out on my crop if I accidently hit the lights with my elbow or screw them in a notch too tight use the base to avoid this. I sell photo/ movie lights not grow lights, 140 watts all day 75 degress I'm the fucking source. If I turn your screws a little more I bet I could hear your head exploding from here And yes heres my source for the rest


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 12, 2008)

HollywoodRpi69 said:


> Wow you are an Angry Bitch


Yeah, I do tend to get a bit snarky when people rock up here and spread the manure. It's hard enough for new growers to get good information without being deliberately misled.

edit: Going back and editing your post to include a bit of biased nonsense from a trade mag doesn't help your case. 

You're perfectly entitled to fool yourself- you're NOT allowed to fool anyone else.


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hollywood do sell LEDs?


----------



## Inebriation (Sep 12, 2008)

As I said later in the post, Al, I haven't done it myself either. I'm keepin' an open mind about them, is all. The rest of the info about LED's you threw up was helpful, as I didn't know that shit. My responses come from what I do know, which isn't much; not what I don't know. Responding with what I don't know would be making more of an ass out of myself then I already have, lol.

Oh, again for your reference though... lumen is a measurement relative to human sight. When grouping lumen with plants you have to take into account - they're plants. Thus to find how bright your hps actually is to a plant you would need to convert lumen to a plant relative measurement. What is it, PUR? plant use-able range.... or something like that. 

I think I made a slight mistake in my logic. You would have to find out the % of PUR in your light then divide that by lumen or some kind of method to see how much of those 982354796245lumen the plant is using 

I confused myself.......

Again, sorry for the rant.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 12, 2008)

fitzyno1 said:


> Hollywood do sell LEDs?


I'm reasonably sure that's what he's told us... twice... 



> Originally Posted by *HollywoodRpi69*
> _I sell lights for a living Your right led is new, but they only use 1/3 the electricity
> 
> [...]
> ...


----------



## alexc1507 (Sep 12, 2008)

lol everyone on this forum just lives to talk shit on inventive ideas, its really sad


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 12, 2008)

alexc1507 said:


> lol everyone on this forum just lives to talk shit on inventive ideas, its really sad


spam spam spam


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 12, 2008)

fitzyno1 said:


> Hollywood do sell LEDs?


I do not sell grow lights I sell movie lights the leds we sell are $1600.00 for 1 x 1 foot they are for shooting film and video the growing is a side hobby to keep me in pot so I can deal with the customers. but its fun when I get the address of the kid buying 5 85 watt cfls just squirms


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 12, 2008)

HollywoodRpi69 said:


> but its fun when I get the address of the kid buying 5 85 watt cfls just squirms


Whats fun about that?


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 12, 2008)

Inebriation said:


> As I said later in the post, Al, I haven't done it myself either. I'm keepin' an open mind about them, is all.


One of the problems with keeping an open mind is that people will throw a lot of garbage in it. 


> Oh, again for your reference though... lumen is a measurement relative to human sight. When grouping lumen with plants you have to take into account - they're plants. Thus to find how bright your hps actually is to a plant you would need to convert lumen to a plant relative measurement. What is it, PUR? plant use-able range.... or something like that.



While the lumen figure is primarily based in human perception (as is the bel for sound), while plants don't see or perceive light, they do react to light within the visible spectrum. Not like these things photosynthesize on x-rays or magnetic flux or some other such thing which would be irrelevant to measurement with a unit of luminous intensity. The lumen thus a good figure for _*relative*_ comparison of light sources. 

It's pretty rich that the same jokers that claim lumens are useless for gauging what plants will do with the light will in the next breath quote that very lumen figure. All light producing products will have a luminous output rating, right down to 7-segment LEDs for numerical displays. 

Plant usable radiation or similar figures allow you to split hairs fairly finely, but this much I can tell you, it's information that you just don't need to grow cannabis. It may allow you to argue a point but all you need to know to grow dope is that you need to flower with HPS to get good solid nugs.


----------



## Inebriation (Sep 12, 2008)

I pride myself on being able to stay neutral, lol. I'm providing an argument for both sides, though shifted more towards LED's side (since this thread is about an LED grow heh)

I'm the young arrogant guy apparently, while you're the old goat who gets to me by shooting down much of what I say with even more refined intellect. Though you're most likely right about all of this stuff, I'll more than likely continue to brush off and forget most of what you say; just because.
(The last part was my attempt at a joke so subtle most people would take it seriously... so if you got it, I'm ruining it for you now! bleh)


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 12, 2008)

Inebriation said:


> I'm the young arrogant guy apparently, while you're the old goat who gets to me by shooting down much of what I say with even more refined intellect. Though you're most likely right about all of this stuff, I'll more than likely continue to brush off and forget most of what you say; just because.
> (The last part was my attempt at a joke so subtle most people would take it seriously... so if you got it, I'm ruining it for you now! bleh)


My children are in their 20s & 30s and they hate me for all the same reasons.  I'm totally OK with that because they can hate hate _*hate*_ me now but take the wisdom with them for their own quiet benefit later.

You might be here for the LED thread, but I'm here for the cannabis growing forum. At the end of the day, what you most likely wanna do with information from RIU is grow some dope, not prove arcane points about whether lemmings really can live on squirrel fat alone.


----------



## Inebriation (Sep 12, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> You might be here for the LED thread, but I'm here for the cannabis growing forum. At the end of the day, what you most likely wanna do with information from RIU is grow some dope, not prove arcane points about whether lemmings really can live on squirrel fat alone.


Good point. My argument is now null, as you reminded me of the true nature of the forum.


----------



## Zatoichi (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok, so are you two gonna kiss and make up?


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 12, 2008)

Zat, I never had a gripe with anyone, not even the lighting seller who is utterly convinced that the light that shines out of The Almighty's Arse comes from LEDs. You'll notice I haven't had to call anyone names, impugn their intelligence, etc. I go straight after bad information and hold it up as such, which is sufficient. The people, being anonymous, are largely irrelevant. 

Indeed, the end game is growing buds. I've been asked countless times to write a grow book. I am very confident I can do it in 10 pages or less, if all I have to cover is the stuff that will grow dope for anyone, first time.


----------



## Zatoichi (Sep 12, 2008)

I probably should have asked this in the earlier post, but anyhoo...

So I've got this plant on 400W HPS right now and I plan on changing it to LED tomorrow, if the light shows up (FedEx tracking still says it should). So I was thinking I'd take a long shot of the plant with a basic height measurement, and maybe a close up of the top with a ruler. (It's growing in dirt, by the way. Last one I plan on doing. The next are all hydro, including six clones of this subject plant.) Should that be enough info?

Also, any opinions of UVB?

Arigato!


----------



## Phinxter (Sep 12, 2008)

you are in rare form tonight Al B. 
i especially liked the lemmings and squirrell fat comment ... good stuff.
sometimes i dont know who is in deeper trouble ... this guy or the guy with 40 bux and some bagseed


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 12, 2008)

Zatoichi said:


> So I've got this plant on 400W HPS right now and I plan on changing it to LED tomorrow, if the light shows up (FedEx tracking still says it should).


Just pretend you're not home. They'll eventually just return it to the sender. 

You are seriously shooting yourself in the foot if you replace a 400HPS with LEDs. 



> Also, any opinions of UVB?


I've never found any proper botanical research which proves whether or not UV has any effect on cannabis plants at all, but one can make a reasonable assumption that if there's UV available in sunlight, one should provide it in artificial light. 

HPS does make quite a lot of UVB & some UVC. Leave some non-UV stabilised plastics in your grow room for a month and you'll see what I mean (bleaching, brittleness). 



> Arigato!


&#12393;&#12358;&#12356;&#12383;&#12375;&#12414;&#12375;&#12390;&#12290;!


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 12, 2008)

Phinxter said:


> you are in rare form tonight Al B.
> i especially liked the lemmings and squirrell fat comment ... good stuff.


well thanks... 



> sometimes i dont know who is in deeper trouble ... this guy or the guy with 40 bux and some bagseed


No one's in trouble here, but in many ways, the guy with $40 and some bagseed is going to be less trouble for himself- and others. He'll be less likely to think he's just invented the wheel and run off trying to convince us all that it's time we got rolling.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> ..., but one can make a reasonable assumption that if there's UV available in sunlight, one should provide it in artificial light.
> 
> HPS does makes quite a lot of UVB & some UVC.(bleaching, brittleness).


MH has more the hps, but non the less it is not a suitable substitute for the sun. but in it its own respect the more the better. 

take the concept of tanning beds into consideration.

peace and happy growing -sk3tch3


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 12, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> well thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> No one's in trouble here, but in many ways, the guy with $40 and some bagseed is going to be less trouble for himself- and others. He'll be less likely to think he's just invented the wheel and run off trying to convince us all that it's time we got rolling.


Well then I guess its up to me to prove your crusty old ass wrong... I'm not trying to get anyone rolling; I'm explaining what I'm trying, to see if it works... isn't that what RIU is about, Leave your hate on your farm and try changing that tampon too. btw read the responses before writing you won't sound so ignorant again a source


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 12, 2008)

HollywoodRpi69 said:


> try changing that tampon too. btw read the responses before writing you won't sound so ignorant again a source


Have you noticed that I haven't had to call you an asshole, fucked, or accuse you of being a menstruating woman to prove you wrong from top to bottom... and yet you come back for _*more *_embarrassment. 

OK, I'll take your challenge, Mr Noob. Prove me wrong. Here's your competition. 




 



By the way, the last pic is what we in the biz call 'dense nugs.' When you get some proper lighting you may actually see some in person.


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 12, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> wroooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnng
> 
> A Luxeon K2 (which, by the way, you don't have, considering what you paid for yours) makes 200lm from 5W input. That's 40 lumens/watt. My 1000W HPS lamps make 160,000lm, or 160lm/W. My 1000HPS lamps are 4 times more efficient in lumens/watt than the very best LEDs (which, again, you don't have).
> 
> ...



*pwnd *


----------



## Phinxter (Sep 12, 2008)

and 2 points about that article you posted ... first it was "suplemental" lighting ... meaning it doesnt compare shit to do with your grow op where it is a "sole" light source... and 2 she has yet to grow anything with it ... says and i quote "i'm still experimenting on them watching to see if they will grow faster"
so yeah shes spent money on them ... yup and installed em yup .. shes as far as you ... and like i said .... none sticks around long enough to prove us wrong... looking forward to this.
and ummm ohhh btw Al B. those look like really dense nugs .... did you flower those under HPS ?? cuz those look alot like the dense nugs i get from my 1000 watt HPS.
well mine arent quite that large ... but just as dense


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *HollywoodRpi69*  
_ a source


_

Why yes, an article from a trade mag, which earns its bacon by taking ads from makers of equipment. 

Imagine for a moment, HotRod magazine publishes an article saying NOS nitrous systems are Satan's spawn. When do you think NOS will next place an ad? That's right, when hell freezes over. 

When you want to cite a reference, the source is important. If it is biased or even potentially so, you can't call the source credible. If you want to impress me, find me some peer-reviewed literature from a botanical or horticultural college of a major university. 



GrowTech said:


> *pwnd *


Wait'll you see me try hard.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 12, 2008)

Phinxter said:


> Al B. those look like really dense nugs .... did you flower those under HPS ?? cuz those look alot like the dense nugs i get from my 1000 watt HPS.
> well mine arent quite that large ... but just as dense


1000W HPS w/ cooltubes. 

 

There is no substitute.


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 12, 2008)

Fuct, while you're viewing this thread, lets at least put it to good use...

I just picked up a couple 1000W HPS systems to clone your perpetual grow. Do you recommend using the cool tubes over using parabolic reflectors & running an AC system?


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 12, 2008)

As you see, I use cooltubes with double parabolic refs. I don't need aircon where I am; summer temps rarely exceed 24C. However, without cooltubes, my op air temps were often over 27C. With cooltubes, aircon is totally unnecessary for me. 

If your intake air is regularly above 23-24C, it may be necessary to use aircon. Your mileage may vary. 

My refs are Accent Hydroponics' Adjust-A-Wings married to cooltubes after the fact. Look for Accent to offer this combination as a single unit soon.


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow $200USD for a large adjust-a-wing is a lot for something that isn't even air cooled. Of course, it does come with the heat shield and all of the other madness. Of course looking at the coverage it provides it appears that it wouldn't be a terrible investment.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 12, 2008)

Be patient... a cooltubed version is coming soon from Accent at a good price. Might even be the Al B. signature edition.


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> 1000W HPS w/ cooltubes.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no substitute.


Al B, i see you supply your plants with upside down air, what effect does it have on your plants? 
Only messing, thats a good space saving idea, hope you don't mind me copying you. By the way, how have you it stuck to the ceiling?


----------



## vanauken (Sep 12, 2008)

just a note cool tubes have a HUGE hot spot so it wouldn't be a bad idea to throw em on a mover.


----------



## vanauken (Sep 12, 2008)

HollywoodRpi69 said:


> Hey Go easy,
> 
> First of all I have about 1,000 people living within 500 ft of my location, No smell what so ever is required, Second I'm in a City where average cost of weed is $60 for 3 grams  Thats alot so I cut my consumption in half for ten weeks to make it. Shit adds up 1/3 is mostly shipping
> 
> ...


dude, did you learn a lesson? ebay isn't that cheap sometimes. damn, my setup completly undetectable cost a grand, thats it with an hid and air scrubber, i hope you get good results, it looks cool, but in the future, make your own led panels, you have more control that way, more light, and less $$ costs.
did you get a co2 tank? curious to see how much that ran you..
and your dayton fans are 30$ at ahlgrows.com if you need more, also checkout hydroponics.net for good prices on anything. 1 blower and a rubbermaid makes an awesome herb dryer if you dont want to wait.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 12, 2008)

fitzyno1 said:


> Al B, i see you supply your plants with upside down air, what effect does it have on your plants?


 It makes their noses run and their feet smell. 



> Only messing, thats a good space saving idea, hope you don't mind me copying you. By the way, how have you it stuck to the ceiling?


 

Copy away, that's why I post! 

I removed the two crossbars that form the feet of the stand and fixed the telescoping pole to the ceiling with screws through the 4 mounting holes formerly used to attach the crossbars.



vanauken said:


> just a note cool tubes have a HUGE hot spot .


No, they don't. Where on earth did you HEAR nonsense like this from?  Or did you just make it up all by yourself?



> so it wouldn't be a bad idea to throw em on a mover


Light movers are not a good thing, anyway. It's better to have a stationary lamp that suits the size of the space you're trying to light rather than trying to spread light out over an area that is really too large for that particular lamp. 

With movers, you have a new figure to contemplate; lux-hours (lumens per sq metre per hour). When a mover has the lamp over one end of the grow, it's not over the other. You have to derate the amount of light the plants are getting owing to the mover having the light elsewhere for a certain amount of time. 

Linear light movers also do not distribute light evenly. Plants in the middle of the traverse get more light than plants on the ends. Rotary light movers don't have this problem, but they do need 'slipper ring' connections to conduct electricity to the lamp from the ballast, which can be troublesome.

Also, light movers are mechanically complex. I'm pretty handy with electronics and welding/metalwork and even I would not attempt to DIY one. I've see more than one break while in service due to their general complexity.



vanauken said:


> , i hope you get good results, it looks cool, but in the future, make your own led panels,


Why, so one can waste money a bit more frugally?  

LEDs are not useful for growing cannabis, whether home built or commercially supplied.


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 12, 2008)

vanauken said:


> dude, did you learn a lesson? ebay isn't that cheap sometimes. damn, my setup completly undetectable cost a grand, thats it with an hid and air scrubber, i hope you get good results, it looks cool, but in the future, make your own led panels, you have more control that way, more light, and less $$ costs.
> did you get a co2 tank? curious to see how much that ran you..
> and your dayton fans are 30$ at ahlgrows.com if you need more, also checkout hydroponics.net for good prices on anything. 1 blower and a rubbermaid makes an awesome herb dryer if you dont want to wait.


I haven't seen prices lower and I'm proud of what I've gotten accomplished the price really doesnt bother me. I dont have a ranch I have a studio apartment with gangs outside, there is a terrorism sweep everytime a roach sneezes. Everybody with the exception of a rare three or four in this thread has missed the point. This is an experiment I'm not saying go do this I'm say lets see what happens, so far this is pretty cheap (as far as hydro go's) especally a self contained unit.

Al b Fuct , this is an LED experimental thread. Start your own thread so your followers can worship you there For those of you who want see what comes of it hang out the rest of you hater's who think just cause someone is saying something different than yourself it means they're saying you're wrong, go with Al. Al be for you go could you leave a square footage vs the final cured weight of one of your harvests so I got a reference to work with 

For the rest Seeds are on Day 2 all have cracked Very impressive for the Nirvana shop kodus Going into the areo garden tomorrow, as for the questions from above; Got a friend in Construction got me a co2 can left on a finished job site, my dayton fans were $ 22 ea, $2 for the cord and tx, I don't understand your point there. Again right now I feel I did really well for what I've put together, the lights only ran $288 at the time the lowest I saw a ufo at was $485 of which I think I got the coverage beat , most hydro supplies came from KG suppliers in Rome NY, How do you make your own LEDs? I work 53 hrs / wk so there was cost verse convience issues but not much like buying an already built box. the timers sells in hydro hut for thirty dallors I got the same on Ebay from Harbor frieght with out the label for 6 each 4 for shipping So over all to do it the way I wanted it sure did add up but I don't regret one dime so far. Find me 6 Belkin 6 outlet Surge protectors for less than 2.49 ea


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> I removed the two crossbars that form the feet of the stand and fixed the telescoping pole to the ceiling with screws through the 4 mounting holes formerly used to attach the crossbars.


Simple but effective, cheers Al.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 12, 2008)

HollywoodRpi69 said:


> Al b Fuct , this is an LED experimental thread. Start your own thread so your followers can worship you there


Sorry, you don't have the ability to direct traffic over who can use 'your' parts of RIU and who can't. Only King GW Bush can have the protesters shuffled off public spaces to where he can't see them. You are not entitled to the same luxury. If you don't like the truth, _*you*_ can leave. Go start your own board where you can throw people out at your leisure. 

By all means, fire up your xmas lights and let the entertainment begin!


----------



## Zhu (Sep 12, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> 1000W HPS w/ cooltubes.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no substitute.


whats the box above the one light? homemade carbon filter?


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 12, 2008)

fitzyno1 said:


> Simple but effective, cheers Al.


Yep, works. I do spray down the oscillation mechanisms with a silicone lubricant spray as they are not designed to operate inverted and the actuation arm rubs against the motor housing. Running inverted more than 6 mos now. I replace these cheapo fans yearly, so they're halfway home. 



Zhu said:


> whats the box above the one light? homemade carbon filter?


heh, that's a high-tech recyclable cellulose fibre-based 3D geometric light trap (which SOME folks would call a 'box' ) which used to cover the business end of the ozone generator, which has since been relocated such that all the UV that sprays out of it points up the exhaust blower, eliminating the need for it. It's just not been pulled down and chucked out yet.


----------



## Zhu (Sep 12, 2008)

sounds like a manmade black hole


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 12, 2008)

Okay enough about my ex-girlfriend.


----------



## walkeasy (Sep 12, 2008)

so. i wanna see what happens in that there led box. this is like the perfect experiment i never had. put some seeds down and grow some weed.


----------



## Zhu (Sep 12, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Okay enough about my ex-girlfriend.


But she asks for it


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 12, 2008)

For her vagina to be referred to as a black hole?


----------



## Return of the Spork (Sep 12, 2008)

After all this bullshit you better be posting pics at least every week if not every day.

Even though most of us don't believe that it will produce much, it would be good to see someone else spend their time on it instead of me.

Words and figures only do so much, Pics!


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> By all means, fire up your xmas lights and let the entertainment begin!


xmas lights LOL. 

If he starts now we'll have plenty of entertainment at Christmas!


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 12, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> For her vagina to be referred to as a black hole?


Thing about black holes is that once you're past the event horizon, even if you CAN find your keys, you're _*not*_ driving out of there.


----------



## alexc1507 (Sep 12, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> Zat, I never had a gripe with anyone, not even the lighting seller who is utterly convinced that the light that shines out of The Almighty's Arse comes from LEDs. You'll notice I haven't had to call anyone names, impugn their intelligence, etc. I go straight after bad information and hold it up as such, which is sufficient. The people, being anonymous, are largely irrelevant.
> 
> Indeed, the end game is growing buds. I've been asked countless times to write a grow book. I am very confident I can do it in 10 pages or less, if all I have to cover is the stuff that will grow dope for anyone, first time.


please post some pics al b, because with the arrogance and cockiness you better have one hellatious looking garden. It better be more than 100 plants too. Anyone can grow one plant and call themselves a guru, you have any experience with commercial grows?


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 12, 2008)

alexc1507 said:


> please post some pics al b, because with the arrogance and cockiness you better have one hellatious looking garden. It better be more than 100 plants too. Anyone can grow one plant and call themselves a guru, you have any experience with commercial grows?


Listen, you go sell your shit some where else, nobody want to buy it.


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'll take that back, Hollywood might buy some, he's fond of buying shit.


----------



## Zhu (Sep 12, 2008)

alexc1507 said:


> please post some pics al b, because with the arrogance and cockiness you better have one hellatious looking garden. It better be more than 100 plants too. Anyone can grow one plant and call themselves a guru, you have any experience with commercial grows?


al b has a beautiful garden just go back a couple pages in this thread. Also I piss on your bags sir.


----------



## lilhoodlum (Sep 12, 2008)

honestly i think there cool an all the light an coulors wooo hehe soz a lil excited den but i juss think there not really that efficent i reakon hps still the way 2 go when it comes 2 spectrum value yes i know led suppose to be pure spectrum juss the light value seem so low compared to hps 2


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 12, 2008)

lilhoodlum, i like the avatar, thats not your pit by any chance?


----------



## lilhoodlum (Sep 12, 2008)

nah mines a red nose pitty named tyson (had part his ear ripped off by a pig so yea tyson sorta suited him) but he a lil bigger den ma avatar 2 but i want a blue pitty or silver would b sick


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 12, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> heh, yeah, me too. I want to see how little you can grow for $1100, too.


perfect, you said it so i didnt have to,, god knows i dont need another 10 day ban,, haha


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 12, 2008)

alexc1507 said:


> please post some pics al b, because with the arrogance and cockiness you better have one hellatious looking garden. It better be more than 100 plants too.


I take it y'all are joining us a bit late. 







 





 
 





> Anyone can grow one plant and call themselves a guru


Well, let's see... 23 x4 trays in flower, that's 92... plus 10 mother plants makes 102, then there's 60 cuttings in the clonebox... 162 all up at the moment. Is that enough for you? 

And by the way, I've *never once* called myself a guru. That's something I actively discourage, but much to my dismay, lots of people do it anyway. 



> you have any experience with commercial grows?


Aside from this one? Yes, as a matter of fact- I'm called upon to build & fix them rather commonly. Am I gonna tell you anything at all about them? Nope.

And yeah, when you sign up to spam up a product, which you certainly appear to have, you can expect to cop a bit of shit. I don't know why admin hasn't booted you off or asked for payment of ad rates yet.


----------



## Phinxter (Sep 12, 2008)

arent those bags hes selling just kitty litter box liners with a new name and a 20% markup because its hydro related ?


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 12, 2008)

Sad how some kids have so much pride they're wiling to burn bridges to some of the best knowledge they may ever receive in their life when it comes to growing.


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 12, 2008)

Phinxter said:


> arent those bags hes selling just kitty litter box liners with a new name and a 20% markup because its hydro related ?


Bingo! I will be coming out with a 25 gallon trashbag model though, which will be 20% cheaper!


----------



## HalfTwisted (Sep 12, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


>


Al, is that perlite? If so, can you reuse it and if so how many times? Seems like it would be cheaper to use hydroton. I myself love perlite...I grow in 50% organic soil and 50% perlite (very small scale, personal use).



.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 12, 2008)

Nope, it's Fytocell. Fytocell is a resin foam medium, resembles crumbled foam rubber. It is 37% air and 60% water. It can be flooded fairly frequently compared to RW floc but not as much as pellets. 

It has a couple drawbacks; it floats and it can fall out of the drain holes in the pots. I pack about 25mm of RW floc in the bottom of each pot to prevent the Fytocell from falling out. The saturated RW layer on the bottom reduces buoyancy of the pot so they don't float. I flood small plants 2x/lights on and larger plants (wk3 forward) 3x/day. 

Fytocell is fairly cheap and very lightweight. 2x 100L bags, 2 mos supply for me, can be carried with one hand. It is very easy to dispose of in common rubbish or can be dug into the garden as a water-holding soil conditioner. It turns the same color as the soil in a week or two.


----------



## pdillo (Sep 13, 2008)

Just checking out the LED thread, disappointed to find no pics so I did a google search for LED grow. Here's pulled up up:













































































































































































yeah&#8230; not too impressive


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 13, 2008)

sweet jesus, looks like a bad night at a disco. 

This is _*everything*_ that I have been warning about.


----------



## pdillo (Sep 13, 2008)

for serious&#8230;


----------



## Phinxter (Sep 13, 2008)

what movie is playing ? ... all that popcorn is making me want to see a movie ... please pass the soda ... did that popcorn come with extra butter ?
seriously tho this guy said he cracked some beans . soooo ? where in fuk are the pics ? lets get this LED grow underway so we can see the proof in the pudding


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 13, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/../tags/


> Tags
> box, crap, grow, led


ok, who did the hilarious tags? 

Popcorn, butter, warm-up act, even drinkies for you cocktailers. It's a little horror flick we call 'Slaying the Mighty Furphy' 
https://www.rollitup.org/../tags/led.html


----------



## jointluver (Sep 13, 2008)

led's? good luck


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2008)

well by golly i've been waiting on someone to knock that self indulgant aussie/american wannabe guru on his arse....good on ya!!!

grow dem nugs yo!


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 13, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> well by golly i've been waiting on someone to knock that self indulgant aussie/american wannabe guru on his arse....good on ya!!!
> 
> grow dem nugs yo!


who are you referring to?


----------



## Phinxter (Sep 13, 2008)

i think waiting on an LED grow to put Al B. in his place might take a while ... matter of fact we may never get there... guess ill pull up a chair


----------



## JennyJan (Sep 13, 2008)

I think the spirit of experimentation is a good thing. Regardless of our opinions, watching someone do something new is cool.

I am a complete nub and have no opinion~but I like to see people try new stuff. I am running so lowbie style I just put my studio portrait light on my plants. They seem to like it lol, but I will get some proper lighting soon. I am very curious about LED and their future so please post prograssion, even if it is just because they look so STAR WARS =) I do like the idea of being able to put the lights up close


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 13, 2008)

JennyJan said:


> I think the spirit of experimentation is a good thing. Regardless of our opinions, watching someone do something new is cool.


This isn't something new, and we're not giving him opinions, we're letting him in on the truth before he loses the ability to return the equipment to the seller and get his money back.



JennyJan said:


> I am very curious about LED and their future so please post prograssion, even if it is just because they look so STAR WARS =) I do like the idea of being able to put the lights up close


So far he hasn't posted any pictures of anything interesting.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow...that LED grow is pretty.....










....small


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2008)

yall are gonna cut out all this god damned blasphemy and give it up or shut up. word to your mother


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 13, 2008)

sheeeeeeeeeeeeit, mofo


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 13, 2008)

JennyJan said:


> I think the spirit of experimentation is a good thing. Regardless of our opinions, watching someone do something new is cool.


Problem is that cannabis plants have certain lighting requirements. LEDs don't make enough light to cause the plant to grow properly. We already know what will happen. It's hardly novel nor much of an experiment to give a plant insufficient light. You could just as validly 'experiment' with glyphosate as a fertiliser. It'd surely be new, but would it be 'cool' or 'stupid'? Most people don't have to jump off a cliff to prove they can't fly. 

LEDs sold for growing plants is nothing short of theft. LEDs sold as a SUPERIOR light source for growing plants is theft by deception. 

No one likes to admit they've been suckered. The response of people who have bought LEDs & Aerogardens (and amazingly in this case, BOTH) for growing cannabis is usually first that they think they've found the holy grail and are under obligation to educate the stodgy curmudgeons who obviously have overlooked such manna. It doesn't usually take long for phase two- disappointment that the old farts were actually right. One would hope that the lesson would be learned with some grace, but some suckers have to lash out at everyone else over their own susceptibility to suggestion.


----------



## Boneman (Sep 13, 2008)

Bows to Al B. Fuct, WOW! Awesome way with words and way to back it up with those super photos. You are the man! So yeah, 1100 bucks is way too much to invest on something that has proven over and over to be far less superior to tried and tested methods. For about 1/2 that price you could go to one of the many suppliers and get a total system MH/HPS. I've got some land in florida I'll sell ya!


----------



## smppro (Sep 13, 2008)

wow i know LEDS arent going to produce anything but i couldnt get past the first page, you guys dicks with your comments, but hey if you couldnt bash somebody then what else would you have to do


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 13, 2008)

yeah, bashing people is exactly why I'm here, glad you picked up on that. It's utter truth that I have nothing else to do. 

It's also long past due time that I further admit I'm also responsible for the 9/11 attacks, World War II and polio. 

And fruitcake.


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks to those few for the support and the call out on the mis-use of the thread (As it pertains to the Title) I see that you all have met the resident weed nazi and his crew, any questions on why I refer to him as a raggity Anne, didn't think so. 

The seeds have cracked. I like to wait till the tail is about 1/4" before moving into the aerogarden (I'm sure there will be ten pages as to why this is wrong but its my chioce) 

The Cabinet has changed; originally, I wanted three shelves but went with two thinking the second chamber would'nt have enough space ( to hold a fully extended aero garden when needed). Once I was finished I wanted to go back to my original plan








The Reason I blacked out the bottom was because Red light gets through and I didn't want it reflecting around and up. This area can also take the aero garden in the seeding stage with a mylar wrap (just the machine, facing away from the fan connecting the otherside) be back for questions in the PM

Im waiting on the outlets which I ordered Friday to finish up the wiring So to show it on again will be one week, and just for fun....
Al b we all know it was your King GWB who put those planes into those towers and a missle into the Pentagon. What was it about being a fluffer for the PMOC attracted you the most?


----------



## JennyJan (Sep 13, 2008)

It is relatively simple to be snarky, mean, and dismissive. It is not impressive, regardless of how smart or right you are. I would expect a certain mannered "_Noblesse oblige_" from the more experienced set, especially one who is clearly not a runny nosed teen trying to hide his pot grow from mom. Grown ups know how to argue without bragging and belittling. It is sad.

I would like to see some pics as the LED grow gets going. I would be interested weather it works or not (true "science" honors its failures as well as its sucesses no?). That one set of LED grow pics, those are not your plants right. Those are depressing gah.

Al your grow looks very high end, that must be fun. What on earth do you do with all that pot, that is like a lifetime supply. I grow to avoid feeding the criminal system (wish it was not criminal but, alas) while still being able to have a little nightcap here and there. I like seeing simple, small, subtle set ups.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 13, 2008)

Awww shit. I know this is just an experiment and you arent making any claims as to the effectiveness of LEDs, so i feel like a bit of an asshole telling you its not gonna work. But then i see how much Al B. and company are tearing this shit up and i see i dont need to, its been taken care of by the expert. 
i wouldnt feel comfortable trading my 1000w hps for a hundred superultra LED panels. They just aren't ready for your average horti-fucking-culturalist at this point.
On a side note, Heres my thought, DAY-GLO paint!!!! think of the lumens! Im sure with a little tweeking you could get it to fade after 12 hours or so, and then you just apply another coat every other 12 hours and you're good to go!
Stay tuned for my 10 000 Lightning bug grow, and my 500 zippo lighter grow!!!
Seriously though, good luck and happy growing to all of you.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 13, 2008)

HollywoodRpi69 said:


> Al b we all know it was your King GWB who put those planes into those towers and a missle into the Pentagon. What was it about being a fluffer for the PMOC attracted you the most?


Why am I not surprised that a clown who thinks he can grow cannabis with LEDs also believes in 9/11 conspiracy theories? heh, I have a 'Brown's Gas' converter for sale that will run your car on water. Show me the money. You part with yours quite easily, it seems 



JennyJan said:


> . I would expect a certain mannered "_Noblesse oblige_" from the more experienced set, especially one who is clearly not a runny nosed teen trying to hide his pot grow from mom.


You can expect it, but when I have gotten insult after insult from our spotty little xmas light evangelist, you're not bloody likely to get it. 



> Al your grow looks very high end, that must be fun. What on earth do you do with all that pot, that is like a lifetime supply. I grow to avoid feeding the criminal system (wish it was not criminal but, alas) while still being able to have a little nightcap here and there. I like seeing simple, small, subtle set ups.


Mine _*is*_ small and subtle. If you think my grow is particularly huge, you don't know what a huge grow looks like. I am *seriously* small potatoes with a mere pair of 1000s. HUGE grows start by filling every room of a house with HPS lights. 

I also grow to avoid the 'criminal system.' I don't have to have any dealer-only crims in my supply chain, just me and a few lovers of _fines herbes._


----------



## Zhu (Sep 13, 2008)

using leds is equal to feeding a small child just a cracker a day and expecting him to grow strong. It is also those who believe in conspiracy theorys that took us to iraq to fight the "terrorists" that were in afghanistan. No wonder you bought all those leds, someone made a cute little ad and you went oh something shiny must be true.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2008)

al b. Fuct said:


> yeah, bashing people is exactly why i'm here, glad you picked up on that. It's utter truth that i have nothing else to do.
> 
> It's also long past due time that i further admit i'm also responsible for the 9/11 attacks, world war ii and polio.
> 
> And fruitcake.


 
oh that tears it mr.fuct it's one thing to be a dick......i get it, it makes me feel good too. And it's one thing to try to tell people that those pics of that op are yours....especially when you know you'll never be the weed baron that i am!!!

But sir a line must be drawn when it comes to compress molded dried fruit and nuts....this is unforgivable

missiles and planes have never caused as much collateral damage as your friggen fruit cakes......you should be strung up

ww11 was cool and polio's medicine tastes nummy so thank you for those


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 13, 2008)

bugsy, I know fruitcake is a burden on all of humanity... and I'm genuinely sorry for that. Worse than National Geographic magazines... which, by the way, I had a hand in as well... but really only the parts with half-naked tribal women.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2008)

all is forgiven

how could i hate anyone who had such a hand (definately no punn intended ) in my adolescent tribal masturbation rituals


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 13, 2008)

This Came from Al B Fuct Earilier Today, Anyone want to know me just ask My work doesnt Care My Religion is My Business 
Your are priceless





The First LED Grow Box 09-13-2008 04:16 PMI'm done being nice to you. You're going to learn the hard way to be nice. Stop calling names or I'll start. I'm going to be generous and let you pick the name. Will that be Al, Alan or Mr Ritter? Your job will be thrilled.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2008)

what does that even mean?

did he get your info or something?

that's not cool


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 13, 2008)

HollywoodRpi69 said:


> This Came from Al B Fuct Earilier Today, Anyone want to know me just ask B& H doesnt Care My Religion is My Business
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont believe you're a salesman, i think you're still at school. 
Only a child would go-on the way you're going on.


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 13, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> what does that even mean?
> 
> did he get your info or something?
> 
> that's not cool


Yes He has all my info I'm not really hiding anything if the Feds show up I'm sure they will be Much more interested in him. After all the most, according to everyone here, I'm gonna grow is a half once tops. in the State of NewYork thats a 100.00 fine a Room like his though that will get you time. I'm a one man operation trying to save myself some cash, and I'm an American I'll never settle for a "gentleman" such as mr fuct. Other than the bud I'm a law abiding citizen. 

Below Is Angel he lived on two He went down 6 stories from the roof across the street last Sunday morning no one knows if he jumped, fell or was pushed, no note, no investagation. 6 weeks ago It was Areil. He was stabbed in the foyer, he died a week later

They cook Meth up the street from me Im sure the good Men and Women of the NYPD have bigger fish to fry. Right now I'm listen to a bunch of guys passing a blunt around behind my building noticing the Rats are as big as Dogs and the Blunt is Ripping.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2008)

damn....how'd he get your info....i went to your profile and nadda.....makes me worry about pissing off the wrong people on here!


----------



## humbo jumbo (Sep 13, 2008)

i don't get what all this fuss is about. How come the poor guy can't grow using whatever method is heart desires?


----------



## pdillo (Sep 13, 2008)

Well hey, being posititve, you DO gotta nice cab. If the grow results in a dime bag, just swap out the LEDs with a 150w HPS, MH or CFL&#8230; or hey, even some 18inch T8's might provide somthing smokable. Use the LEDs for suplemental lighting, or maybe it would work with clones and seedlings. Also, dude, you posted an LED grow box, what do you expect? Of course people are going to hate! Ha! But as u can tell by the 14 pages of replies, people are curious. Can't wait to see pics, fail or pass, either way, you have an audience waiting.

peace, good luck,
-p


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 13, 2008)

End of Day Three., Good Tails on all but one, jury still out there. All of the Tails were almost 3/4 of an inch in 72hrs Very impressive Thank You Nirvana. Btw Water by Brita AeroGarden. Nutis came today, ordered them thursday thank God one more night in the germination tray could turn out to be not so benifical.


----------



## Phinxter (Sep 13, 2008)

nice ... were started ... clearer pics would be cool but we will take what we can get ... good work on germinating the beans ... score 1 for nirvana .
what strain is it again ?


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 13, 2008)

pdillo said:


> Well hey, being posititve, you DO gotta nice cab. If the grow results in a dime bag, just swap out the LEDs with a 150w HPS, MH or CFL&#8230; or hey, even some 18inch T8's might provide somthing smokable. Use the LEDs for suplemental lighting, or maybe it would work with clones and seedlings. Also, dude, you posted an LED grow box, what do you expect? Of course people are going to hate! Ha! But as u can tell by the 14 pages of replies, people are curious. Can't wait to see pics, fail or pass, either way, you have an audience waiting.
> 
> peace, good luck,
> -p


I have other lights they are at the ready in this first run at most they will be the supplemental This is the Leds Show they are the ones on trial here. I agree that it might be counter productive to only have Leds but the shit took off so fast I never got a chance to mention them they are the color stix 18" and theres a 4' unit aswell but its my 5500K source for my Darkroom I'm hoping not to have to use it. Those plants in the Led ref photos are the wrong strains for Leds, The plants I have grown in previous experiments (search Dropping outbreak was still having trouble with pix at the time.) have branches about every inch. That was the nice part about nirvana I was able to choose strains that were best suited for this enviorment. But again I gotta smoke the results if this aint working out don't expect me to try and prove a point, I need Bud
I did notice the number of views was getting up there 1500 at last check the 14 pages are mostly hate its too bad


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 13, 2008)

Phinxter said:


> nice ... were started ... clearer pics would be cool but we will take what we can get ... good work on germinating the beans ... score 1 for nirvana .
> what strain is it again ?


3 white widow 4 Northern Lights Sorry I still shoot film The only digital I have is the shitty phone, Digital is a 2500 investment I had to curb the spending to get there , one of the reasons for the box actually


----------



## theotherc (Sep 13, 2008)

Phinxter said:


> what movie is playing ? ... all that popcorn is making me want to see a movie ... please pass the soda ... did that popcorn come with extra butter ?
> seriously tho this guy said he cracked some beans . soooo ? where in fuk are the pics ? lets get this LED grow underway so we can see the proof in the pudding



Did you say pudding? mmmmmm.... hehe

I can see LED being the wave of the future, just not now. Still a few years away from making a led that can produce the same intensity of a HID or even CFL (from some grows I have seen).


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 13, 2008)

HollywoodRpi69 said:


> After all the most I'm gonna grow is a half once tops in the State of NewYork thats a 100.00 fine a Room like his though that will get you time. I'm a one man operation trying to save myself some cash.


1100 bucks and 3+ months labour for half an ounce, that's saving cash?
You're mad!


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 13, 2008)

fitzyno1 said:


> 1100 bucks and 3+ months labour for half an ounce, that's saving cash?
> You're mad!


No but the 1/2 is all anyone is telling me I'm gonna get so not much to worry about
I'll correct my speech thx


----------



## Return of the Spork (Sep 13, 2008)

I am not trying to be an ass, but if that is all that you expect out of that grow then all of these comments are....well..pretty founded. With that kind of space you should be getting a lot more than that.

I mean don't get me wrong, I hope you end up with as much as possible but I am curious why you went the more expensive route?

Also, what do you mean about a digital camera is a 2500 investment? Maybe I am misunderstanding it but digital cameras are cheap. Shit you could probably find someone to give you their old ones and it would be more than enough for weed pics. Not necessarily good macros but whatever.

Including shipping and the $250+ meter I have spent around $1200. I could have easily saved a good $400 off of that if I compromised on what I wanted, but I chose to pay extra for the speed and anonymity and returnable products if shit happened. Good luck on your harvest. Just don't skip out on us halfway through. I want to see the progress.


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 13, 2008)

Return of the Spork said:


> I am not trying to be an ass, but if that is all that you expect out of that grow then all of these comments are....well..pretty founded. With that kind of space you should be getting a lot more than that.
> 
> I mean don't get me wrong, I hope you end up with as much as possible but I am curious why you went the more expensive route?
> 
> ...


Your right I went back and corrected my self What I was trying to say was that if thats all they say I'm going the get Then I really have No worries. The Digital bit is Simple Uptil now I shoot a Mamiya RZ6x7p2 and have the film scanned. Digital Cameras have really just broken the quality / price barrier; Film level was in the $10,000 and up range until the Canon 5D
Body Only thats 2500. I've really had no use for one until now; I'll pick something up this week assuming I still have a job.
If you want to see my work go here be carful it takes a few minutes to load,
http://www.myspace.com/alanritterproductions

As far as the expense question for what I'm doing I still feel fine, Where I live there can't be any leaks, smells, heat etc better safe than sorry but again I got back up lighting at the ready. I didn't have to buy I chose to


----------



## Return of the Spork (Sep 13, 2008)

Ah I got ya. I am just a civilian in photography. Give me a few megapixels and a zoom and I am happy. The quality of pics that I have in my grow thread are really all I personally need. I still say pick up a cheap digital though, unless you are planning to drop some on one soon. Mainly because a cheap digital, while maybe not better than film, is still better than scanned film.

Have fun bud.


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 14, 2008)

Return of the Spork said:


> Ah I got ya. I am just a civilian in photography. Give me a few megapixels and a zoom and I am happy. The quality of pics that I have in my grow thread are really all I personally need. I still say pick up a cheap digital though, unless you are planning to drop some on one soon. Mainly because a cheap digital, while maybe not better than film, is still better than scanned film.
> 
> Have fun bud.


 
As long as it starts with film it will always be better than current digital; But I hear what your saying Ladies Don't worry theres nothing adult on My link


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 14, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/14441-50w-killer-setup-god-knows.html


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 14, 2008)

ummmmmmmmmmmmm............ok


----------



## walkeasy (Sep 14, 2008)

+rep for continuing posting through other peoples not so easy comments. Its like your standing in a shit storm with 100 mile an hour winds.
oh yeah, i wanna see more rebecca too.


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry that should say day 5, day 4 would have been pics of foam....Anyway Sprouts, Three have sprouted the other 4 are fat veins just below the surface of the foam working on a new Camera (& more Rebecca thx for the post)






Over all Grow goal is 2 to 4 onces every six weeks


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Sep 15, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> Problem is that cannabis plants have certain lighting requirements. LEDs don't make enough light to cause the plant to grow properly. We already know what will happen. It's hardly novel nor much of an experiment to give a plant insufficient light. You could just as validly 'experiment' with glyphosate as a fertiliser. It'd surely be new, but would it be 'cool' or 'stupid'? Most people don't have to jump off a cliff to prove they can't fly.
> 
> LEDs sold for growing plants is nothing short of theft. LEDs sold as a SUPERIOR light source for growing plants is theft by deception.
> 
> No one likes to admit they've been suckered. The response of people who have bought LEDs & Aerogardens (and amazingly in this case, BOTH) for growing cannabis is usually first that they think they've found the holy grail and are under obligation to educate the stodgy curmudgeons who obviously have overlooked such manna. It doesn't usually take long for phase two- disappointment that the old farts were actually right. One would hope that the lesson would be learned with some grace, but some suckers have to lash out at everyone else over their own susceptibility to suggestion.



i disagree i am sure if i pick up say 10 or 12 ufo's i could get a couple of plants to produce some find buds.
so let me see 12ufo's at 500 each
for a total of 1200 watts. = 6000 bucks
plus ventilation and a tent

shit who in there right mind would mess with hps?


----------



## bouncy bob (Sep 16, 2008)

catnips said:


> i'm hearing there's been some new technology with respect to the red leds. Look forward to your future postings and photos. Cheers!


led's wank wank wank....see my other thread and link on the subject


----------



## vanauken (Sep 16, 2008)

buy a back up cfl just incase your led fails your plants bro, just to be safe and not sorry


----------



## vanauken (Sep 16, 2008)

JennyJan said:


> It is relatively simple to be snarky, mean, and dismissive. It is not impressive, regardless of how smart or right you are. I would expect a certain mannered "_Noblesse oblige_" from the more experienced set, especially one who is clearly not a runny nosed teen trying to hide his pot grow from mom. Grown ups know how to argue without bragging and belittling. It is sad.
> 
> I would like to see some pics as the LED grow gets going. I would be interested weather it works or not (true "science" honors its failures as well as its sucesses no?). That one set of LED grow pics, those are not your plants right. Those are depressing gah.
> 
> Al your grow looks very high end, that must be fun. What on earth do you do with all that pot, that is like a lifetime supply. I grow to avoid feeding the criminal system (wish it was not criminal but, alas) while still being able to have a little nightcap here and there. I like seeing simple, small, subtle set ups.


you do sound bitter, what did he forget to tip when he slipped out in the morning? bisnarky??


----------



## vanauken (Sep 16, 2008)

mrbuzzsaw said:


> i disagree i am sure if i pick up say 10 or 12 ufo's i could get a couple of plants to produce some find buds.
> so let me see 12ufo's at 500 each
> for a total of 1200 watts. = 6000 bucks
> plus ventilation and a tent
> ...


 dude shut the fuck up, why would you waste that much money obessed with trying to make somethin thats proven to fail work? your an idiot, 1 ufo is the same cost of a nice hid.. 12 ufo's is the cost of 5 of my grow room sog with 2 lbs every 2 weeks, which includes co2

250 watt hps light + 250 watt mh + 20ft of white polyfilm + 2 265 cfm fans + can filter + 465 cfm fan + 25 ft hose + hydroponic dwc system + nutes for 5 years + RO machine + flourescent lighting + propagation tray + measuring spoons + measureing cup + 2 5 gal glass carboys for mixing + ph probe + N-P-K pens + little glass for smaple +back up ph drops + cops clipboard to keep stats + waterproof space pen+ misc grow media + 3 packs of feminized seeds + misc electrical equip + comcast ondemand membership so idont have to leave the house much + gym membership so i dont get fat + skateboard to get to gym = a bigger more effective grow op for a fraction of your cost. 
WHO IN THIER RIGHT MIND WOULD GO LED?? seriously 1728 dollars was the final cost of everything, i kept recipts, and just added em up for ya. go ahead spend 6k on a system everyone but you knows is a wate of time and effort. a grow store near me has 4 ufo's, just for show, they dont sell em, they're there to show people not to buy them. use your fucking head


----------



## Return of the Spork (Sep 16, 2008)

I am fairly sure the dude was being sarcastic, especially since his post made no sense.


----------



## vanauken (Sep 16, 2008)

lol he's using an aerogarden huh?


----------



## Return of the Spork (Sep 16, 2008)

You guys check out the newest High Times? In the feedback section there is some LED related info. 

Basically an electrical engineer saying that LED's are the way of the future, just that the technology isn't there yet but will someday. Also that too many companies are just throwing LED's together and giving the technology a bad reputation because it is too early to be using the tech for growing.

Also another guy asking how to get a UFO to yield more than a 400watt light. Since there was an article on it I believe. The response was...

"In preliminary tests, we noticed that plants under a UFO seemed to be producing more resin than the control group, but we never said the lights produced more yield-quite the opposite, in fact."

So even a mag that has advertising interests still saying it like it is.


----

Also some info in the back in the QA with Jorge. He pretty much says the same as the guy above, that the technoligy is still evolving and isn't quite as good yet, but supposedly he found a LED that delivers at www.ledsgrow.es some spanish company. Might be worth looking into if you intend to stick with LED's. I know when the time comes they do deliver I will go that route, but so much mula =(


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok, of the Seven Pods; two had roots going right through the foam, three were bound up and two had grown right out of the pod root and all. With all of the troubled pods I sliced a vertical slot half way into the existing Horizontal one
then I placed the strand in proper position.

As far as the Box gos I'm gonna agree that There is no way the Leds can be the only light. The lights I got from my friends basement, about 6 bright sticks and I'll pick up a half Dozen CFL's from work, there's plenty of room will all go in. The Leds are staying of course, these new lights will be a little more than Supplemental but again its the Leds show, I havent read the HT article yet but that resin is the sign its working, by mixing the light I'm hopeing to get about 3 to 6 onces once a month with lots of crystal growth again just hoping 

Btw the Aerogarden is used for the first stages because it does a great job taking the process from seed to Big "Ho Chi Min beard style" roots, the second chamber is for mothers and growing the clones the the right height, the first is the cloning area and the bottom is the co2 Strage area, aerogarden and the electric. But Again the aerogarden is just one part of the process


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Sep 17, 2008)

vanauken said:


> dude shut the fuck up, why would you waste that much money obessed with trying to make somethin thats proven to fail work? your an idiot, 1 ufo is the same cost of a nice hid.. 12 ufo's is the cost of 5 of my grow room sog with 2 lbs every 2 weeks, which includes co2
> 
> 250 watt hps light + 250 watt mh + 20ft of white polyfilm + 2 265 cfm fans + can filter + 465 cfm fan + 25 ft hose + hydroponic dwc system + nutes for 5 years + RO machine + flourescent lighting + propagation tray + measuring spoons + measureing cup + 2 5 gal glass carboys for mixing + ph probe + N-P-K pens + little glass for smaple +back up ph drops + cops clipboard to keep stats + waterproof space pen+ misc grow media + 3 packs of feminized seeds + misc electrical equip + comcast ondemand membership so idont have to leave the house much + gym membership so i dont get fat + skateboard to get to gym = a bigger more effective grow op for a fraction of your cost.
> WHO IN THIER RIGHT MIND WOULD GO LED?? seriously 1728 dollars was the final cost of everything, i kept recipts, and just added em up for ya. go ahead spend 6k on a system everyone but you knows is a wate of time and effort. a grow store near me has 4 ufo's, just for show, they dont sell em, they're there to show people not to buy them. use your fucking head


 wow man thanks for clearing this up for me i had no idea . ill cancel my UFo order right now


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Sep 17, 2008)

Return of the Spork said:


> You guys check out the newest High Times? In the feedback section there is some LED related info.
> 
> Basically an electrical engineer saying that LED's are the way of the future, just that the technology isn't there yet but will someday. Also that too many companies are just throwing LED's together and giving the technology a bad reputation because it is too early to be using the tech for growing.
> 
> ...



it is a well known fact that led sucks ass.

( someday it will be the way but not now!)

the grow shop i go to has one in a closet just to say they tested it but we all know it is overprices crap.
Who in the fuck would ever blow 500 on one of these?
there is little doubt at some point they will find a way to make this happen but it sure is hell is not now.

this subject has been gone over over and over and it allways results in the same results.
little tiny worthless buds with no yield and a fuck load of stretch.

for a light that puts out 400 watts of light someone needs to tell the plant that cuz it sure does not act like it to me.
as for the guy who tried to put me in my place?
i wont even bother with him. not even worth explaining Sarcasm to him..


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Sep 17, 2008)

vanauken said:


> dude shut the fuck up, why would you waste that much money obessed with trying to make somethin thats proven to fail work? your an idiot, 1 ufo is the same cost of a nice hid.. 12 ufo's is the cost of 5 of my grow room sog with 2 lbs every 2 weeks, which includes co2
> 
> 250 watt hps light + 250 watt mh + 20ft of white polyfilm + 2 265 cfm fans + can filter + 465 cfm fan + 25 ft hose + hydroponic dwc system + nutes for 5 years + RO machine + flourescent lighting + propagation tray + measuring spoons + measureing cup + 2 5 gal glass carboys for mixing + ph probe + N-P-K pens + little glass for smaple +back up ph drops + cops clipboard to keep stats + waterproof space pen+ misc grow media + 3 packs of feminized seeds + misc electrical equip + comcast ondemand membership so idont have to leave the house much + gym membership so i dont get fat + skateboard to get to gym = a bigger more effective grow op for a fraction of your cost.
> WHO IN THIER RIGHT MIND WOULD GO LED?? seriously 1728 dollars was the final cost of everything, i kept recipts, and just added em up for ya. go ahead spend 6k on a system everyone but you knows is a wate of time and effort. a grow store near me has 4 ufo's, just for show, they dont sell em, they're there to show people not to buy them. use your fucking head


 Thank god i have you here to spread your divine wisdom to me or i don't know what i would do!
thanks for setting me Strait

allow me to share a growing tip with you
if you add a pinch of Sarcasm and back off on the thick head your grow will improve.


----------



## Phinxter (Sep 17, 2008)

lol the sarcasm is killin me ... yer great buzzsaw!!! will you supplement your LED with mini mag-lite flashlights too ?? .
and on a side note ... i am really glad to see that getting some killer weed is more important than your pride hollywood. i am really glad to see you supplement the LED with anything that will atleast get you some decent smoke. 
and beleive me i am sure that one day LED lighting technology will get to a viable point and at that time you will be one of the guys that finds out first because you are keeping an eye on that technology. no shame in that i just dont want to see you waste time on LED until they improve to a point that they are as good atleast as Flouros. and maybe someday as good as HID while still saving dough on electricity.
that day isnt close tho still many many years off .
best luck on your grow and like i said i am really glad to see you will atleast get something for all your trouble


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Sep 17, 2008)

Phinxter said:


> lol the sarcasm is killin me ... yer great buzzsaw!!! will you supplement your LED with mini mag-lite flashlights too ?? .
> and on a side note ... i am really glad to see that getting some killer weed is more important than your pride hollywood. i am really glad to see you supplement the LED with anything that will atleast get you some decent smoke.
> and beleive me i am sure that one day LED lighting technology will get to a viable point and at that time you will be one of the guys that finds out first because you are keeping an eye on that technology. no shame in that i just dont want to see you waste time on LED until they improve to a point that they are as good atleast as Flouros. and maybe someday as good as HID while still saving dough on electricity.
> that day isnt close tho still many many years off .
> best luck on your grow and like i said i am really glad to see you will atleast get something for all your trouble



sorry man i could not help at least throwing some shit into the fan

as for led i was one of the first to get true uv led's i coned them out of a company that developed them they come with a warning that they can harm your eyes. not the fake as purple leds

so i have seen some cool shit but led is simply not there

now if you want to talk about potential for hps replacement then lets talk 
Luxim labs
"Whats tiny as a pill and bright as the sun? A new light bulb by Luxim labs that could be the next generation of efficient light sources. This pill-sized bulb uses plasma converted from argon gas to shine brighter than a street lamp. Just to give you an idea, normal bulbs pump out 15 lumens per watt. The plasma pill shines at 140!"
this is something i want to see !
i have no idea on what its light spectrum is or what they can make it do but i like the idea.
http://www.inhabitat.com/2008/04/07/luxim-plasma-light-bulb/


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Sep 17, 2008)

Return of the Spork said:


> I am fairly sure the dude was being sarcastic, especially since his post made no sense.


dont be a smart ass spork
you know i ordered those ufos! LOL

fuck that noise
i am hps all the fucking way.
by the way i like your cab setup really clean


----------



## Phinxter (Sep 17, 2008)

wow killer looking technology Buzzsaw. i too would like to see this advance to a consumer level. i'm all about saving money on electricity for my grow... and with that being so small you could certainly pack a pile of them into a grow op


----------



## AdickTed2gReeNs (Sep 17, 2008)

I didn't really make it through the entire thread but I kinda figured it out once I read the last page. To clear some things up, LED LIGHTING DOES WORK! Nasa has been testing hydroponics via no gravity in space using LED lighting, 9:1 color ration R/B. But now the benefit of using LED's is being able to use only the spectrum specifcally.. highest absorbtion occurs at 660 nm RED color, using LEDs, you can make an array with this color range alone. but that would not work correctly because you have to include a wider range of color spectrums to make LED's worth while. I am HIGHLY interested in the capabilities of LEDs. 

Now I'm gonna get to some bad news about your purchase through ebay hollywood... Like I stated above, LEDs have been and are PROVEN to grow excellent quality anything, including buds, downside of LEDs over HPS is they are a little less dense as they would be with an HPS but the amount was so unoicable with a few tweaks of the LED arrays. The LED's used in that grow were class 2 LED's. The LED's that were used for the Ebay array were class 1 LED's. The required amount of the class 1 LED's are in the thousands to produce enough usable light and to be able to get the penetration needed. Class 2 LED's are HIGH HIGH bucks, the only reason HPS has the benefit over LEDs is because the cost. LEDs are still extremely new and new technology is rolling out for them on the daily basis. The array I wanted to construct for a 16 ft^2 area would have been 1800 finished, that was just for the light, not the grow. LEDS do work but if you want them to work, you have to be prepaired to fork out the bucks. The UFO does work, but not the most efficent LED out in the market. Pyrocon 100 works also, what both units are missing is the 660nm color mentioned above, if you get either system, I would suggest a supplment of 660nm LED's, 5w.. you would need 10-15 to make the supplment noticable but the bud's produced will be close to that of an HPS, but be ready to pay 25-30 a LED for the 660's. Ledengin are the only ones that I have found that are worth the money..


----------



## Phinxter (Sep 17, 2008)

i will assume NASA tested them because they can be powered via batteries?
this being the case that makes viable LED even more attractive. imagine if the technology of LEDs was available at a reasonable price that grew comparable buds to the HPS and on top of that could be powered by batteries charged by a solar panel.
man now we are talkin.
so as soon as someone shows a proven LED grow .. and no not NASA ... their budget is considerably higher than any of ours. then i will be onboard. until then i will keep usin my HID and pay the electric company their extorsion money for the bill


----------



## AdickTed2gReeNs (Sep 17, 2008)

Want a proven grow and and billion page argument over LED's potential? Heres teh link.  I smoked a blunt and read through it, I wanted to killed myself afterwards but I learned and shit load, I wanna do a LED grow so bad.. but I can't afford it.

here teh link: The perfect LED grow light - Cannabis.com Forums Message Boards - Medical Marijuana, Cannabis Club, Dispensary, News

Theres a pic of a bud under procyon 100 and 2 85w CFL's


----------



## bouncy bob (Sep 17, 2008)

adickted2greens said:


> led lighting does work! Nasa has been testing hydroponics via no gravity in space using led lighting,


we are all interested in the potential for led's, if only to save our electric bills but the technology is just not there yet.....nasa gets all the good stuff years before we do. And nasa may have grown stuff with led's, but the key word is grow: No power to flower brother...fact

save your cash, and if you have bought the panels already go set yourself up a mobile disco cos they will be of more use if your tryin to grow some donkey d icks....


----------



## bouncy bob (Sep 17, 2008)

AdickTed2gReeNs said:


> I wanna do a LED grow so bad.. but I can't afford it.


NO U DON'T....SAVE YOUR MONEY...READ THIS LINK...THIS DUDE TEST'S EVERY LED THAT HITS THE MARKET FOR THEIR LUMINOSCITY...WANTED TO BUILD MY OWN PANELS...YOU NEED 2,700 LED'S PER SQUARE FOOT TO ACHIEVE 7,000 LUMENS PER SQUARE FOOT...Technology is a changin tho...oooh philips have a LED in development to chuck out 60 lumens but if you had a few hundred together flux would cut that in half....flux, thats a different story....i'm thinkin the people that make those overpriced disco lights might not actually be factoring that...

LEDs with Punch!

My entire setup has been created from garage sales, check my pics....please people, save your money onall this overkill, tis a weed after all and wants to live regardless....


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 17, 2008)

AdickTed2gReeNs said:


> Want a proven grow and and billion page argument over LED's potential? Heres teh link.  I smoked a blunt and read through it, I wanted to killed myself afterwards but I learned and shit load, I wanna do a LED grow so bad.. but I can't afford it.
> 
> here teh link: The perfect LED grow light - Cannabis.com Forums Message Boards - Medical Marijuana, Cannabis Club, Dispensary, News
> 
> Theres a pic of a bud under procyon 100 and 2 85w CFL's


Nice Link very dense w/ info Cheers!


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 17, 2008)

AdickTed2gReeNs said:


> I didn't really make it through the entire thread but I kinda figured it out once I read the last page. To clear some things up, LED LIGHTING DOES WORK! Nasa has been testing hydroponics via no gravity in space using LED lighting, 9:1 color ration R/B. But now the benefit of using LED's is being able to use only the spectrum specifcally.. highest absorbtion occurs at 660 nm RED color, using LEDs, you can make an array with this color range alone. but that would not work correctly because you have to include a wider range of color spectrums to make LED's worth while. I am HIGHLY interested in the capabilities of LEDs.
> 
> ..


Oh! you really should, your missing some fun stuff! ABC Daytime has already called with offers, bring Popcorn!


----------



## benson (Sep 17, 2008)

cool grow room bro. hope it works out 4 u.


----------



## Phinxter (Sep 17, 2008)

ABC proudly presents ... an LED production starring HollywoodRpi69 as The KIngpin.
weekdays at 11:00 "As the GrowRoom Turns"
a soap opera for the jobless stoner with way too much money and just as much free time! you will be blown away by the popcorn produced.
rolling stone says "this a grow op to make even the most savvy grower cringe with fear"
people magazine hail this as a horror story not for the faint of heart!
pull up a chair ... grab your popcorn and a bonghit for an adventure you will not soon forget
lol sorry i couldnt help myself


----------



## AdickTed2gReeNs (Sep 17, 2008)

bouncy bob said:


> nasa gets all the good stuff years before we do.


I agree, NASA does have all the good stuff.. but there is technology that we do have at our disposal that will grow buds nicely..




bouncy bob said:


> but the key word is grow: No power to flower brother...fact.


It is a Fact there is no power to flower with EBAY arrays, but it is no fact that they cannot flower well with either a properly homemade LED array or a procyon, it has been proven that THEY CAN!, I've seen and smoked some buds grown under those UFO's. they had amazing quality and taste but def not gonna see me fork out 600 for a UFO or 1800 for a homemade array. Dude, next time, check out the link before you start saying LED's have no power to flower, there have been many tests done by people using 100% LED from seed to flower, perfect results.. the technology is there but the technology is still too expensive. btw, you are thinkin of soemthing else with your lumens, you would need thousands of the 1w 5-10mm LEDs like I mentioned in my previous post, ebay arrays do not work. 

LED's that do work:

Luxeon III's - 7.50 us per LED, you would need 150 to light a 4x4 area
Luxeon K2's warm whites - 5 us per LED, need 75 to light 4x4 area
Ledengin 5w 660nm red - 25 us per LED, would replace Luxeon III's for better performance
the list can go on for the different colors.. 

Stop reading all the other useless ideas from people who have tried the ebay arrays and said LEDs are garbage, it gives a skewed view, if you want to go LED, you have to be prepaired to sink some serious cash and spend a lot of time on the construction...


----------



## AdickTed2gReeNs (Sep 17, 2008)

Phinxter said:


> ABC proudly presents ... an LED production starring HollywoodRpi69 as The KIngpin.
> weekdays at 11:00 "As the GrowRoom Turns"
> a soap opera for the jobless stoner with way too much money and just as much free time! you will be blown away by the popcorn produced.
> rolling stone says "this a grow op to make even the most savvy grower cringe with fear"
> ...


Lol


----------



## benson (Sep 17, 2008)

benson said:


> cool grow room bro. hope it works out 4 u.


 just read sum of this thread.what am i finking.ya cool grow room,dats all that it will be COOL


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 17, 2008)

Phinxter said:


> ABC proudly presents ... an LED production starring HollywoodRpi69 as The KIngpin.
> weekdays at 11:00 "As the GrowRoom Turns"
> a soap opera for the jobless stoner with way too much money and just as much free time! you will be blown away by the popcorn produced.
> rolling stone says "this a grow op to make even the most savvy grower cringe with fear"
> ...


lol My script is a bit different but Rock On! I laughed


----------



## cronic bionic (Sep 18, 2008)

i havent been growing for that long and ive been seeing these grow boxes online and i want to make one but i dont know where to start. Any suggestions.


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 18, 2008)

cronic bionic said:


> i havent been growing for that long and ive been seeing these grow boxes online and i want to make one but i dont know where to start. Any suggestions.


Start by buying a HID light and forget about LEDs.


----------



## cronic bionic (Sep 18, 2008)

whats so bad about led. ive heard they are very energy efficiant and they produce blue and red spectrum light for veg and flowering. Its not that expensive either. i dont know much about hid though maybe your right.


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 18, 2008)

cronic bionic said:


> i havent been growing for that long and ive been seeing these grow boxes online and i want to make one but i dont know where to start. Any suggestions.


Your right build it yourself you can go getto or really nice depending on your budget, I got parts of my idea from a box I saw on Ebay for 2500, you can steal ideas from mine if you like. I think for Cabonets you should use cfl's because of the heat issues. Jury's still out on the LEDs I was happy finding stuff at half the price of the ufo and I'm still trying them out to see if theres a real shift. General concensus around here is the HPS Cool tube is best for flowering.

As for the 7 plants 4 are excellent 2 are ok and one is very questionable actually I just check today's day 8 I'll get it right on of these days


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 19, 2008)

You can already see a distinct difference between the two strains Northern lights vs White Widow which seems to be shorter in its infancy. Electonics arrived today, So I'll be working on the Cab tonight more pictures to follow....






The center three are the White widow I switched a stubby one with a healthy one to see if its the pump. As I said I'm finishing up the wiring and caulking the seams. As for the AeroGarden I've upped the nutes from 900 ppm to 1250ppm and added an airstone under the slower plants. One of them is almost beyond hope its like retarded or something (no worries Nirvana sent 18 seeds for the price of 10 so there are spares), light a candle say a prayer, You might remember her as the best developed nut of the group, even modeled for the previous pod shots, the pressure was just to much, you know how it can be for the child stars its like Diff'rent Strokes all over again.....


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 19, 2008)

OK these are the outlets for the Lights, two seperate cycles, Fans, Bubblers/Airstones, And the main pump Ebb and Flow


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 20, 2008)

Average Root on 4 of the plants 5" long I thought I had three strong but this is the root on one of the pods that has only grown about an inch. AeroGarden is doing its job Roots Roots Roots. 



Still Praying for Dana


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well I think it's time to call it on the White Widow the three seed are now growing smaller meaning they just don't agree with this particular set up. I'm going to give them to a fellow Green thumb and see if he has better luck, the 4 Northern Lights are all doing quite well another inch today good folliage development etc nutes now @1450 ppm I'm gonna pull one of the WW and put it in just water to see if it makes a difference


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 22, 2008)

Excellent growth, no chem burns but leaves are getting a yellow hue, added first fresh h2o w/ no nutes today, White Widow still no change Any Suggestions?


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 24, 2008)

nitrogen...


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll try the nitrogen, thanks. I'm gonna read a little more on White widow before cracking more seeds, The other plants are doing well, nutes were at 1100ppm added a bump 3/4 tablet, PH is Right in that 5.75 area. Now I wait and watch for too much yellow, because theres too much nute etc. Not alot of vertical growth but plenty of Root Development which is after all the purpose of the Areogarden


----------



## HollywoodRpi69 (Sep 25, 2008)

The First LED Grow Box 09-24-2008 05:21 PMsamatter, why won't anyone help you? Could it have anything to do with how badly you treat people?

I'm at the point were I 'm sick of dealing with the haters I'm taking my journal personal, I'll come back when this shit is done Mmmmk Drop a line if you want to check status, ok You win you're way cooler than me


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 25, 2008)

HollywoodRpi69 said:


> Excellent growth, no chem burns but leaves are getting a yellow hue, added first fresh h2o w/ no nutes today, White Widow still no change Any Suggestions?


can u say stretching LOL haha


----------



## fitzyno1 (Oct 20, 2008)

HollywoodRpi69 said:


> The First LED Grow Box 09-24-2008 05:21 PMsamatter, why won't anyone help you? Could it have anything to do with how badly you treat people?
> 
> I'm at the point were I 'm sick of dealing with the haters I'm taking my journal personal, I'll come back when this shit is done Mmmmk Drop a line if you want to check status, ok You win you're way cooler than me


Hey, Hollywood what ever happened to this grow?
Are you flowering now?
Are you still using the LEDs?


----------



## fitzyno1 (Oct 23, 2008)

HollywoodRpi69 said:


> I'm at the point were I 'm sick of dealing with the haters I'm taking my journal personal, I'll come back when this shit is done Mmmmk Drop a line if you want to check status, ok You win you're way cooler than me


Have you any pix? I'm dying to see how well the LEDs brighten up your grow box.


----------



## techgrower (Oct 31, 2008)

thought ya'll would like to see the results of led grows from begining to end. Hope this helps everyonehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CtROw3uiVg&feature=related.


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Oct 31, 2008)

no one is hating, just don't use LED's

they don't have enough lumen output in order to produce a worth while plant

just look up how many lumens LED put out, i've even seen on an ebay page when someone was selling LEDs, it specifically said these led panels are not intended for use of cannibis growth due to their low light energy output

light energy and light wavelength are different

if i take a straight 3-4 mile road and at one end have both HID 1000w and a 90w led panel, you probably wont see the led panel at the other end of the stretch, because it doesn't have enough energy on its waves to travel that far, the farther it can travel the more powerful it is (light retrospect only)

i researched it bro, i was going to buy led panels, but i did research, and it will work, you'll just get sorry looking plants. Thats with LEDs alone, just use florescent tubes 5k lumnes each, get 5 or 6 you are sitting at 30k lumens, perfect for growth


----------



## Multan (Nov 3, 2008)

i'm doing an LED grow supplemented by a 70 watt hps. i'm using a 100 watt led light. i haven't implemented the HPS yet, but the plants have been flowering for a few days now under just a 100 watt led, the same light i used for veg.

I plan on supplementing light (this is for all LED growers btw) not because i want to, but because leds only cover two light frequencies, and for cannabis growth one needs to cover other wavelengths.

Technically one could do an "all LED" grow if he or she had the know how and availability of good quality LEDs of different frequencies. There has been discussion on other forms, that it would take anywhere to 5-6 frequencies to produce a "quality" LED light...however LEDs in the other frequencies are a lot more expensive.

I do advise growers and enthusiasts to do their research before spending big bux on a technology that is clouded in misled marketing.



feel free to check out my grow.


----------

